# HP compaq, shutting down due to overheating



## ibenathan (Mar 20, 2011)

so, I bought a HP Compaq presario cq60 laptop about a year and a half ago. after about three months it started to shut down due to overheating, even if I'm just watching youtube videos or just movies on my pc.I took it to warranty several times. they changed the cooling system they changed the motherboard. but just after a couple of weeks after getting the laptop back it starts to shutdown again. now it turns off even if I am working with photoshop and have some music playing and maybe have a browser window open. 
is it just a regular cooling system getting stuffed with unwanted things ?
I feel like it happens too fast after cleaning the cooling system and also I don't use it on my lap or on sheets or something, it's always on the table.
also it would be nice to hear your opinion, I am trying to fight for a exchange or better money return, is that crazy ? 

*thank you in advance for your opinion :bow:*


----------



## racie (Oct 31, 2010)

My Compaq laptop gets really hot when just sitting there also, and has shut down on me countless times for overheating issues. There's not much you can do about it. I guess now it's good to know not to buy Compaq laptops. The build quality isn't that great.

I'd recommend buying an external cooling system.

I don't find it crazy if you ask for your money back or to exchange the laptop, but you probably won't get much of anything. HP is a quite the large company. It doesn't mean it's pointless to try, but if they start threatening with their lawyers, it's best to back off.


----------



## ibenathan (Mar 20, 2011)

yeah, this laptop is quite horrible, I can never be relaxed while working with it, because I'm afraid it will turn off any second.

and the temperature gets to over 90 so fast.
how couldn't they put some of the holes on the sides, not all of them on the back part of the laptop, doesn't make any sense.

I will try to talk to hp or just the company that sold me the laptop and try to get my money back, at worst just exchange for another HP laptop and maybe sell it.
thanks for the opinion :nod:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi after a year and half you are probably out off warranty a laptop cooloing pad is the best suggestion one or two fans is ample laptop cooling pads - Google Search


----------



## ibenathan (Mar 20, 2011)

no, the warranty for this laptop is 2 years :nod:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

They will not take it back


----------



## ibenathan (Mar 20, 2011)

oooooook, thanks I guess


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

use the cooling pad,or things that could be tried to help would be removing the thermal paste and applying a fresh coat to the heat sink and cleaning the vents and fan with a can of compressed air as you already know


----------



## ibenathan (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll probably just take it to warranty and then start using a cooling pad, thank you Joeten


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

ibenathan said:


> no, the warranty for this laptop is 2 years :nod:


not according to this /|\


----------



## ibenathan (Mar 20, 2011)

ehm, I don't know what you found, because it's not showing up for me. but basically I have a 2 year warranty from the Seller, which is a big electronics shop in my country and I think I have an additional year of HP care package or something like that


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi what I showed you was your quote of no warranty, if you have one then great definitely go that route but you may still need a cooling pad


----------



## guyelmo (Dec 22, 2011)

We bought the 2 year extended warranty from Walmart when we bought the Compaq CQ60 laptop. The battery was weak and the port for the powercord had become loose and unreliable. We sent it in before the warranty expired. It came back 4 weeks later and now it has an overheating problem...that it did not have before we sent it in. They clearly fixed the loose port. However, now the bottom gets so hot is burns you at touch. Are they waiting for a burn lawsuit or what? Any ideas?


----------



## Laticus (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey i just made a thread and funniliy enough involves this model, my same model always overheats, personally i do not think it is any coincidence at all and this model is very poor on how it keeps cool, the best solution is, if not under warranty or do not worry about breaking the warenty is to open your laptop up and clean it around.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

One point you should remember is that the name laptop is a misnomer they are not meant to be used in that fashion nor on sofa's beds etc, the ideal is a hard flat surface and in some cases slightly elevating it to allow a better air flow,they are by there very nature hot,consider the amount of parts that create heat then consider the size,this is not to make less of your issue as being hot and being burning to the touch is not a good scenario


----------

